# NEDRA Bookman's Spring Thaw Website



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks like a nice event. Too bad my Camaro will not be completed in time. I am sure I will meet up with some of these racers in our 2012 season. Would be nice Chip if we could schedule an event in October in Central USA, maybe Ohio? I am sure I can deliver some large sponsors to the race. 



nedrapr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A new website is up for the Bookman's Spring Thaw coming up in sunny Tucson Arizona.
> 
> ...


----------



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

It would be cool to get something going in Shawn's backyard. We did that a few years ago and it was a blast. Dennis Berube was there.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

nedrapr said:


> It would be cool to get something going in Shawn's backyard. We did that a few years ago and it was a blast. Dennis Berube was there.


Yes, I agree. I have the end of May or October open, we should coordinate a huge event "East meets the West" on a track in NHRA Division 3 or 5. I am willing to provide a purse and possibly bring in some new large sponsors. Contact me in private to build a plan if your board is interested.


----------

